# New to Windows 10



## Tod (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi all my VIP friends,

I just built a new computer and installed Windows 10 Pro on it. Being totally new to Win-10 I had a heck of a time getting myself setup as administrator, but finally managed that. However, I'm still having problems with some things where I'm disallowed, even though I am the administrator. Things like saving presets in Reaper. There must be a setting(s) I've missed, but don't have a clue what it could be? 

My last computer had a dual boot for Win-7 & 10, but I basically only used Win-7 for the last 6 years. Ha ha, I don't want to say I hate Win-10, but GRRR.


----------



## EgM (Mar 31, 2021)

Right click on the Reaper icon and choose "Run as administrator"?

Where on your drive do you have Reaper installed btw?


----------



## Tod (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks Egm, It's on one of my M.2 1TB SSD Drives.​So do I basically do that with all my software, Right click and "Run as administrator"?​
​


----------



## Drjay (Mar 31, 2021)

Running apps as administrator should be a measure of last resort. Did you check the Ransomware protection settings, e.g. controlled folder access?


----------



## Tod (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks Drjay, I checked and they are off. I assume they should be that way?


----------



## Drjay (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes and no. It prevents ransomware from writing into certain (system) directories, but it‘s defaults are rather strict. E.g. Cubase can‘t write into some directories, unless you exclude the directories. But since they are off, this should not be the cause for you problem.
If you want to dive deeper you can check the permissions of the affected directories and change them. Right click the folder and select properties-> security. I suggest looking for a guide in the internet, since windows permissions can be a complex topic.


----------



## Tod (Apr 1, 2021)

Drjay said:


> I suggest looking for a guide in the internet, since windows permissions can be a complex topic.


Yeah, I've been all over the net. I did find this little bit that goes on the command line.

`1. Go to Cortana and type: cmd.
2. Right click the command prompt listed at the top and select "run as administrator"
3. Type "net user administrator /active:yes" and hit enter.`

I did it but not sure what it did, I assumed it would set me up as administrator for everything but it didn't, I'm still being told I need privileges for certain things, however, it has a continue button so I can still perform the task.


----------



## Drjay (Apr 1, 2021)

With this command you activated the ‚global‘ administrator account (it is deactivated by default). In order to use it you have login with this account. It does not change your standard account privileges. I guess your standard account has administrator privileges already but I don‘t know. I meant the following: 








How to Change File Permissions in Windows 10? – WebNots


How to change file permissions in Windows 10 to take ownership and setup permissions to view protected or locked files with access denied or file permission error.




www.webnots.com













How to Set File and Folder Permissions in Windows


Normally, you don't have to worry about permissions in Windows because that's already taken care of by the operating system. Each user has their own profile and their own set [...]




www.online-tech-tips.com





These are just two links I found with a quick search. At least they could point you into the right direction.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 2, 2021)

Any type of file management including permissions are much easier with
the cross platform open source




__





Double Commander






doublecommander.com





More stuff at




__





March 2021 - PC/Main System Upgrade


Hi all! I'm looking to upgrade my main system and have (more than) a few questions. First, my current setup: Main System: Hackintosh (Mojave 10.14.6) i7-4770k 32gb RAM PC Slave: Windows 10 Pro i7-6700k 64gb RAM DAW: Reaper v6.25 Audio Interface: RME UFX I've grown fairly weary of...




vi-control.net


----------

